# What type of tree is this? With picture



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, can anyone shed any light on what type of tree this is? Sorry the picture isn't great!


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Possibly silver birch looking at the bark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

a wooden one :lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Silverbirch I reckon as per Tomiboy.


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Silver birch. The catkins get everywhere in the summer. 
Dm


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Devilman said:


> Silver birch. The catkins get everywhere in the summer.
> Dm


Indeed they do! Time for it to meet the saw I reckon.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You might just want to check with your council first, before going gunho with the chainsaw.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

streaky said:


> You might just want to check with your council first, before going gunho with the chainsaw.


Exactly, there is a tree over the back of my house and we know the owner. She wanted to get it cut down as it makes such a mess with what it drops (including mine and all the surrounding houses). Upon speaking to the council they told she couldn't get it cut down as it's a 'protected' tree.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Better to seek forgiveness, than ask permission. 
Couple of hours, early morning no one would be any the wiser.
Dm


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Devilman said:


> Better to seek forgiveness, than ask permission.
> Couple of hours, early morning no one would be any the wiser.
> Dm


Forgiveness can be expensive if it's subject to a tree preservation order fine of up to £20,000 enough for you if tried in the magistrates or unlimited if it goes to Crown Court.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

A silver birch tree wont be under any preservation orders....


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Any tree can have a TPO and they are difficult to have rescinded we have Scots pine, lodge pole pine and larch growing tight against our fence and cannot get them cut down due to the TPO.

Wee Man


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

wee man said:


> Any tree can have a TPO and they are difficult to have rescinded we have Scots pine, lodge pole pine and larch growing tight against our fence and cannot get them cut down due to the TPO.
> 
> Wee Man


I would be accidentally pouring liquid weed killer down so they die off gradually


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Surprised at Silver birch has a tpo. They seem to thrive anywhere and grow vigorously 
Dm


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

http://naturenet.net/trees/tpo.htm

Some good info on tpo' s in this link.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

If ash die back hasn't got it yet, nothing to stop you helping it along...


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Copper nails driven in then the head punched below the bark

Wee Man


----------

